#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  Islamitische oppas

## Oppas Zeynab

Selaam moe aykoum warahmatullah wabarakatuhu.ouders/ verzorgers.

Ik bied mij aan als islamitische oppas.
Heb een afgeronde opleiding Helpende Zorg/welzijn, MMZ gehandicaptenzorg. Ben thuismoeder, tweeling van 8 jaar. Ik heb ervaring met kinderen in verschillende leeftijden.
Ik bied flexible opvang voor 4,50 per uur.
Hierdoor bespaar jij meer dan 1000 euro per jaar.
Spreekt mijn bericht je aan, of als je vragen hebt , aarzel niet om te reageren.

Oegt Zeyneb.

----------

